#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  How to Order Additional Score Reports TOEFL iBT® test

## amos.0119

You can have additional score reports sent to institutions you did not identify prior to taking the test, for a fee of US$20 per recipient. Score reports can be ordered online through the registration system, or by completing the Additional Score Report Request Form, which is available for download at www.ets.org/toefl/ibt/scores/send.

Your Additional Score Report Request Form will not be processed and will be returned to you if you do not include complete and accurate information and the correct fee. Designated institutions cannot be changed or deleted after you submit the form. No refunds will be made.

Note: Check the TOEFL website to see if there are any payment method restrictions for your location.

TOEFL scores are measurement information and are subject to all restrictions on release of information in this Bulletin. They are not the property of the test taker. The information in your posted scores is the same as what is printed on your score reports.





  Similar Threads: How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

